# Where's the spaceship?



## MissMia (Sep 10, 2008)

Doesn't it look like there should be a spaceship behind that cloud?

This was from the storm last night.



Thanks for looking!


----------



## Crazydad (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow! That is an amazing picture. And you are right, looks like a cross between Close Encounters and Independence Day.


----------



## Stogie (Sep 27, 2008)

My wife is from AZ and talks about the lightning storms you guys have there.  Scarey.....


----------



## MissMia (Sep 28, 2008)

Crazydad said:


> Wow! That is an amazing picture. And you are right, looks like a cross between Close Encounters and Independence Day.



Thanks! 



Stogie said:


> My wife is from AZ and talks about the lightning storms you guys have there.  Scarey.....



We do get some pretty good storms here.


----------



## lockwood81 (Sep 29, 2008)

Wow that is a cool photo.

(but the ships are underground and the lightning transports the pilots to them )


----------



## durden (Sep 29, 2008)

Stogie said:


> My wife is from AZ and talks about the lightning storms you guys have there.  Scarey.....



You should see them up in Prescott Arizona. They are crazy!


----------

